# 2014-2015 Winter Outlook



## WeatherWorks (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey everyone. We just finished our outlook for this winter and you can check it out here: http://www.weatherworksinc.com/winter-outlook-2014-2015

If anyone has any questions about the upcoming winter let us know in the thread.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

your outlook is soooooooo much better than CPC


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds good. Thanks. Let it SNOW!!


----------

